
Bloomberg v. Blizzard: How Strong Is the Mayor's Defense?  - wglb
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/29/bloomberg-v-blizzard-how-strong-is-the-mayors-defense/
======
yummyfajitas
_New York's Strongest used a variety of tactics to drag out the plowing
process -- and pad overtime checks -- which included keeping plows slightly
higher than the roadways and skipping over streets along their routes, the
sources said.

The snow-removal snitches said they were told to keep their plows off most
streets and to wait for orders before attacking the accumulating piles of
snow.

They said crews normally would have been more aggressive in com bating a
fierce, fast-moving bliz zard like the one that barreled in on Sunday and blew
out the next morning.

The workers said the work slowdown was the result of growing hostility between
the mayor and the workers responsible for clearing the snow._

[http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/sanit_filthy_snow_slow_mo...](http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/sanit_filthy_snow_slow_mo_qH57MZwC53QKOJlekSSDJK#ixzz19ayCwson)

Not sure why the NY Times is burying this part of the story.

~~~
nswanberg
"Burying" probably isn't the right word. The NY Times post is from Nate Silver
on his FiveThirtyEight blog, which covers politics from a statistics angle.

Comparing the two posts highlights the difference between Google-based
blogging journalism and traditional shoe leather journalism.

~~~
yummyfajitas
I haven't seen this article anywhere on the NYT. As of 12:38, the union
slowdown story still hasn't appeared in the NY section.

------
sambeau
Piers Corbyn, two weeks ago:

For NE/E USA we predicted (12-12-10) Very Major snow and blizzard events will
strike NE & E USA in a double hit centered around 25-27th & 29-30th Dec; One
of the most significant snowfall/blizzard periods in NE & east USA for
decades.

[http://www.weatheraction.com/displayarticle.asp?a=286&c=...](http://www.weatheraction.com/displayarticle.asp?a=286&c=5)

~~~
sambeau
The reason this is interesting and relevant is that the Mayor of London have
started using him to predict their weather.

If the Mayor of NY is saying no-one knew it was coming and nothing could be
done - he was wrong. This team predicted it weeks ago.

While Piers Corbyn may be a nutter he is still a very accurate weather
forecaster.

